

StackOverflow Backup Policies - genieyclo
http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2009/12/blog-outage-backup-policies/

======
blasdel
It's funny how much you can depend on Jeff loudly _doing it wrong_ in public,
for a rather wide variety of situations, and always learning the least lesson
he can from his audience.

